# Bending Spoons



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 24, 2009)

YouTube - Abit of Fry and Laurie - Psychic Spoon Bender
_Fans of the television show House may recognize Hugh Laurie here._​
And one more:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkpNkBFUKMM


----------



## HBas (Apr 24, 2009)

Really enjoyed "Hey Jude" ... sure he was a chip monk at some stage 

Thanks

HB


----------



## NicNak (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's another Hugh Laurie movie, many might not remember he was in.  I know I didn't connect it straight away.

Stewart Little.

YouTube - Hugh Laurie plays heart and soul


----------

